# What are these programs that came with my new HP Envy?



## johnnyb58

I’ve been trying to find out what “HP orbit” is and all can find is ads for me to buy it? The ads say it’s to help my Wi-Fi, but I don’t have any problem with that.

And then there is “dropbox” which I think is some sort of cloud which I’m not interested in.

Anyway there is other stuff too and I’m just trying to get rid of everything that will slow down my internet connection. I also don’t want any of my stuff being shared with any places except when I do it myself if that’s possible on Window 10.

I think someone mentioned once about some program to clean out all these things, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## johnb35

You can uninstall dropbox in programs and features.  HP orbit is also cloud storage, basically the same as dropbox.  Everything should be listed in programs and features.


----------



## johnnyb58

Thanks John so I'm going to delete that stuff.


----------



## _Pete_

Be careful what you are deleting. Some of those programs may need to be on there to run other HP junk and if uninstalled could start popping up all sorts of warning boxes at boot up. I cannot tell you which are good and which are bad. What I do know is that apart from the OS, in your case Windows 10, the rest are HP junk and better off not being on your computer. I do not know how good you are with computers but my first course of action with any computer that I get is to reinstall Windows. It's not quite so easy now with Win 10 but if you are competent you should know how. As you have already found out you do not get an OS installation disk with Win 10 but you can download a Win 10 ISO from microsoft should you need to reinstall your hard drive at any time. If you use the HP recovery all the HP junk will go back on. This is all fairly advanced stuff and I do not know how advanced your computer knowledge is. If you are just a user as opposed to a geek then it could well be better to just leave it all alone. Oh those "cleaning" programs are also junk and dangerous junk at that unless you know what you are doing. As I have said if you are unsure leave it well alone.


----------



## Laquer Head

Honestly, I'd just hit up Microsoft, download the Windows 10 ISO to a USB stick and fresh format that HP, and only put on what you want. Nothing that a retail machine has on from factory is of any use. Any needed drivers will be installed through updates or off the official HP product page.


----------



## RollingZeroz

I completely agree with you





> Honestly, I'd just hit up Microsoft, download the Windows 10 ISO to a USB stick and fresh format that HP, and only put on what you want. Nothing that a retail machine has on from factory is of any use. Any needed drivers will be installed through updates or off the official HP product page.


----------



## eli573

Yep, all sounds like bloatware.  (The next two sentences are an unpaid voluntary advertisement.)  I'd keep Dropbox, not the program itself, but make yourself an account, as you can use it through a browser.  You will never know when it will come in handy.  But yes, I myself would reinstall the OS entirely, but your taste may very.


----------



## johnnyb58

I just don't understand how to reinstall windows without the program on a disk and having a key to unlock it. So I'm just going to leave it be for now until I can figure this out. From what I understand there isn't any support from Microsoft unless i pay for it so I just don't know.


----------



## johnb35

johnnyb58 said:


> I just don't understand how to reinstall windows without the program on a disk and having a key to unlock it.


Since windows 10 is already installed, you just need to download the iso for it here using the tool.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Then burn the image to a dvd and then boot to it to install 10, once at the destkop it will automatically activate.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> Since windows 10 is already installed, you just need to download the iso for it here using the tool.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> Then burn the image to a dvd and then boot to it to install 10, once at the destkop it will automatically activate.


don't I need a key code to install it or does it do that automatically?


----------



## johnb35

No key needed since windows 10 was already installed.  Just follow those instructions.  It's really easy.


----------

